# HALLOWEEN2GO animatronics how-to video



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

Just got an animatronics video from "HALLOWEEN2GO"...just wonderin' if anyone has seen this? Its advertised for the novice, and has a TON of information on building 555 circuit based timers, controllers, and construction of a 3-way neck mechanism. just to name a few..and while it is good info, parts of it seem waaay beyond the scope of someone just starting out. I know the more I watch, the more I will pickup...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I haven't seen it, but it seems alot of research is needed to determine the overall cost to animate a Bucky, and weather it is easier or cheaper to buy a controller vs building one from scratch. You can get most info free on the forums and you also have the benifit of experience from those that build on a budget. Sounds like a good DVD, but it sounds like alot of info packed into it to sell DVDs, rather than give good advice. Just my opinion.


----------

